# Floating Mink Box



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Im thinking of building a few of these because of the freeze up putting some sets outta comission, im curious to see if anyone has used them and how they worked for you. 

U.P.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 29, 2008)

This sounds like a good idea. can you post a pic of what it looks like? never seen one before. Thanks


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

bowhunter3 said:


> This sounds like a good idea. can you post a pic of what it looks like? never seen one before. Thanks


www.furharvesters.com then you have to go to the "educational" thing and it shows the plans for the floating mink box. Im pretty stupid with computers so I dont know how to add the plans to my post, unless someone would be kind enough to do that for us. :help:


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

This is just my uneducated opinion, but it looks like a lot to handle. For someone who doesn't have to worry about moving it much, it may be fun to have, but I kind of have my doubts if it will open the flood gates to putting mink in the fur shed. Any more seasoned trappers have a take?


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

I tried to upload the pdf file and it is too large but here is a direct link to the plans.
http://www.furharvesters.com/pdf/floatingminkbox.pdf


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Birdhuntr1 said:


> This is just my uneducated opinion, but it looks like a lot to handle. For someone who doesn't have to worry about moving it much, it may be fun to have, but I kind of have my doubts if it will open the flood gates to putting mink in the fur shed. Any more seasoned trappers have a take?


That was my first thought also, thats why I asked if anyone had luck with it.


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Black Powder Trapper said:


> I tried to upload the pdf file and it is too large but here is a direct link to the plans.
> http://www.furharvesters.com/pdf/floatingminkbox.pdf


Thanks.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

I would not want to carry them very far definatly a little more than a weasel box. I have not tried them so I do not know how well they work.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 29, 2008)

ok cool thanks alot guys. i think im going to give it a try


----------

